# Airbox TV Dallas, Houston, Phoenix, Jacksonville & Memphis



## RBA

Saw an ad yesterday for AIRBOX Television on local CH33. 855-247-2697 they are using subchannels on ION and MPEG4 broadcasts.

Based on USDTV 2005-2006 trying the same thing I would suggest staying away from them. With out enough capital to continue the service there are too few subchannels on one TV channel to be successful. Also the customer must pay $100 for the receiver and provide the reception equipment.

Ten years ago it might have worked but with the number of subchannels available $20 a month for 1 channel of a premium movie service seems too high. Even though their $100 box allows free reception of the local digital channels so don't most TVs today.


----------



## Incaico

I have Airbox and for the $35/month that I pay, I can receive 10 premium movie channels, not the 1 that RBA claims. I did have to buy the receiver (I got the DVR that for only $175, it's the best deal on an OTA HD DVR) but it's mine and there is no equipment lease fees like Directv or cable services have. 

For the current cord-cutters like myself, this could not come at a better time. I understand that this may have existed 10 years ago when it was a non-product in a sea of Directv, Dish and cable, it makes a lot more sense now!

If you want a no contract, premium service, there is nothing else out there.


----------



## SeaBeagle

RBA said:


> Saw an ad yesterday for AIRBOX Television on local CH33. 855-247-2697 they are using subchannels on ION and MPEG4 broadcasts.
> 
> Based on USDTV 2005-2006 trying the same thing I would suggest staying away from them. With out enough capital to continue the service there are too few subchannels on one TV channel to be successful. Also the customer must pay $100 for the receiver and provide the reception equipment.
> 
> Ten years ago it might have worked but with the number of subchannels available $20 a month for 1 channel of a premium movie service seems too high. Even though their $100 box allows free reception of the local digital channels so don't most TVs today.


Will this allow the viewing of the TV markets you have on the subject line?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## KyL416

AirBox TV is an OTA subscription service that gives you additional premium and cable channels using bandwdith leased from local Ion stations and is currently only available in those markets, provided you get OTA reception of the local Ion affiliate.
http://www.airbox.com/

It is NOT an internet streaming service that will let you violate the rights of your local affiliates by providing network and syndicated programming from out of market stations.


----------



## SeaBeagle

KyL416 said:


> AirBox TV is an OTA subscription service that gives you additional premium and cable channels using bandwdith leased from local Ion stations and is currently only available in those markets, provided you get OTA reception of the local Ion affiliate.
> http://www.airbox.com/
> 
> It is NOT an internet streaming service that will let you violate the rights of your local affiliates by providing network and syndicated programming from out of market stations.


Not violatlating . Just would be neat to have other stations to look at.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Gene Sky

I agree with Ingacio , I also receive 10 Premium Service. The Price is Fair and Reasonable. www.airbox.com , www.airbox.com/packages

Air Box is available select cities now and is expanding.

If not offered at your city and surrounding area , then contact Air Box and make a request.

The Air Box , Tuner and Tuner DVR receives the Free OTA Channels with a Tv Antenna.

If you can receive the ION Channels with a Tv Antenna then the Air Box will also Receive the Premium Channels of the Air Box Services.

The Air Box uses a Tv Antenna for OTA and the Premium Service are Received by the same antenna.

The Air Box is a OTA Box that also is designed to also receive Pay Premium Services.

All this happens with a Tv Antenna.

A internet connection is used to keep track of and make sure you pay for the Premium and Pay Per View Services that are chosen to watch.

If you have Free Loaders in your house or that come to your house. It will be Wise to Lock Them Out of Ordering Premium Services and Pay Per View.


----------



## Gene Sky

I am Gene Sky.

Concerning the info provided by RBA. I am aware of the failed USDTV situation of the past. Underfunded and not well planed.

---> ION Networks / Air Box , has sufficient funding and is well planed. <---

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Concerning the info provided by KyL416. The information is about the Brave New World of Internet Streaming and who has what rights to content and services and what is free and what is pay and alot is out there at little or no cost.

As an example and not the only example of Free , There is YouTube.

Premium Services in ever increasing numbers are selling their services in all number of ways.

Air Box is Yes 100% legal.

Consumer Reports Magazine June 2016 , has a --> Very Informative Article about Who Players Are and what Services are Offered. <---


----------



## James Long

Nine months since the thread started and the airbox website is still a coming soon statement?

It seems to be following the path of USDTV.


----------



## Gene Sky

Gene Sky , Date 07-01-2016.

Many changes and never ending changes are happening with , Free OTA , OTA Pay Services , Internet Streaming , Internet Streaming Service Free and Pay and Teleco provided services and Wireless Internet and Video and Tv. And more and more.

Due to the Increasing Competition , Now I read that Cable and Satellite will begin offering Skinny Bundles and eventually A La Carte.

The time period of choosing one service forever are gone. The cost of Air Box and Air Box Services are Low Cost.

Channel Master is in Game with OTA and Internet Streaming.

It is Ok to have Fun with this Brave New World of Entertainment and Business Services.


----------



## trh

James Long said:


> Nine months since the thread started and the airbox website is still a coming soon statement?It seems to be following the path of USDTV.


When I just went to the site, I have full access to their pages including subscription plans and equipment. But I live in the Jacksonville FL area, so maybe site viewing is limited to those that have Airbox service available?


----------



## Gene Sky

Gene Sky , Date 07-03-16.

www.airbox.com

Yes is True , Air Box is available in/at Select Cities and Surrounding Areas.

Yes is True , Air Box has expanded to New Cities and Surrounding Areas in the Past.

Yes is True , Air Box says will be expanding to More Cities and Surrounding Areas of the Future.

Yes contact Air Box and Request service at your City and Surrounding Area.

The following information is more generalized information. I am not saying that Air Box does like the following.

Yes is True , In this Brave New Age of Delivery of Media Content ( Internet and More ) of all Types and Kinds ,
Providers and Services may not cover the Whole USA.

Yes is True , Some Business and Other Types and Kinds Services may not show up on the internet and Etc. , Only Certain areas of USA and the world.
Zoning is something that many people do not know about.


----------



## RBA

Gene Sky are you a AIRBOX dealer? You sure sound like one.

I just found out yesterday that my cell phone provider offers free streaming (no air time charges) on 88 services. The services may still charge but my air time is free and the major names are there, Netflix, Vudu, You Tube, HBO GO, ESPN, ETC. Where does that leave Airbox?


----------



## Gene Sky

Gene Sky , Date 07-06-2016.

No I am not a dealer or seller.

What I do is Constant and Never Ending Research to Get At the Truth.

I will even buy products to get at the Truth.

Air Box is Designed to Display on a Full Sized Tv for Home Type Entertainment.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Air Box is a Choice. Many more choices of all types and kinds are on the way.

The days of having one or very limited services are gone.

Yes is True , More and More Services of All Types and Kinds are Seeking All Manner of Ways to Get Their Services Out There.

Air Box is one of them.

This Brave New World of multipul layers/providers of , entertainment , documentaries , education , business , is ever increasing , more and more.

Many more players will jump in the water and some will jump back out. And many will be bought out.


----------



## James Long

Gene Sky said:


> No I am not a dealer or seller.


Perhaps if the majority of your posts were not promotional in nature and about one service it would be less of a concern. I have been expecting the "call now" line since your first post.


----------



## Gene Sky

Gene Sky , Date 07-07-2016.

Yes is true that I am responding to comments from others that are commenting here at DBS Talk.

Some of the comments are positive or negative in nature , I respond to positive or negative comments.

Yes is True that the information I provide is in fact information.

Yes is true that there is a Brave New World of , entertainment , documentaries , education , business , delivery paths via electronic means that is increasing , more , more and more.

Selecting certain parts of the information I provide to cast me in a certain light can be done , that is True.

I can be banned at DBS Talk , that is true.

However will not change what is happening , We have All entered a time when , No Longer can , 1 , 2 , or 3 providers dominate and control and force consumers to pay higher and higher prices.

I will print and say the Truth to the best of my ability , History has proven that no one can stop the Truth.

------------------------------

Your turn , Show Your True Colors.

The Truth is , I know what the - Good Ol Boys - will do . Prove me wrong if you can.

Here comes the , well you can stay if you Gene Sky will conform to what we say , You DBS Talk will be hiding behind rules and regulations that do not apply to you.

It has happened to All of us , even you. And you do it to others.

This is the way the Humans are.

Ban me now , it will be the best way for you.


----------



## RBA

When is Airbox going to be available in Maricopa, AZ.?


----------



## James Long

RBA said:


> When is Airbox going to be available in Maricopa, AZ.?


Maricopa is in the Phoenix, AZ market (a 35 mile drive from downtown Phoenix).
According to the Airbox website, Phoenix has Airbox.

The airbox.com domain is registered to "Airbox Television Inc." out of Burbank, California, with a contact email @ionmedia.com.

It is a shame that the airbox.com website is geoblocked. It would be nice to read about the service outside of the service area and not make it such a mystery.


----------



## James Long

A couple of screen shots courtesy of a friend in Houston (edited for size):













[Click to enlarge]

10 premium channels for $35 or two to four channels for $20.
Add $6 per month as a DVR fee (after paying $75 more to buy a DVR).
The base receiver is $99.99. If you drop the premiums you pay a $10 DVR fee.
(Receivers are available in stores such as Radio Shack and Best Buy or online from Airbox ... but only in the targeted areas.)

The service seems expensive ... but people in the five markets (Dallas, TX; Houston, TX; Phoenix, AZ; Jacksonville, FL; Memphis, TN) can be the judge of that since they are the only ones who can buy it.


----------



## Gene Sky

Gene Sky , Date 07-07-2016

Most of the transmitters at Phoenix are on South Mountain. The City of Maricopa is ~20~ miles south of South Mountain.

There may be ways around , zoning geo blocking.

I have no further comments or information concerning AirBox , it's out there and that is Ok.

---------------------------------------------------------

Here are OTA boxes that are advanced OTA Tuner DVR's and OTA Tuners and Media Players and etc.. I think the prices are low.
www.epvision.com

I will start a new thread about ePvision.


----------



## machavez00

Airbox reminds of ONTV.


----------

